# Replace the front oxygen sensor (engine)



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi,I need to replace my front oxygen sensor (in the engine) in my 94 Altima GXE.Can anyone tell me the correct Bosch part # ? in the auto-part they said I can use 2 Bosch sensors;Bosch part # 11027 & Bosch part # 12046,it is for Florida (NO emissions) 
;Thanks.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Just buy whichever looks best to you, If it doesn't fit then take it back. Simple=)


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh make sure to keep the recipt, and ask "If this one doesn't fit I can return it?' They won't want to lose a customer, so theyll say yes.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

93-95 models all used the same Nissan part # for the O2 sensor in the manifold. It was #22690-4E810. Have them cross the part number to Bosch. Personally, I would go with a genuine Nissan or NTK brand sensor.


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi guys;thanks for your help.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Both of the bosch parts are probably the same thing, but one is I guess a "performance' part.


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi,this is from BOSH WEB;
************************************************
Part Number Description: 

11027 Oxygen Sensor - Univ Type Before Catalyst Check / Replace Interval: 50,000 Miles ******************
12046 Oxygen Sensor - OE Type Before Catalyst Check / Replace Interval: 50,000 Miles
******************


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Sorry; BOSCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BOSCH web:
http://www.boschautoparts.com/RB.NA.../VehiclePartFinder/&NRCACHEHINT=NoModifyGuest


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

*UPDATE;Bosch oxygen sensor part # 12046 [front ]*

Today I ask in the Nssan Dealer about the oxygen sensor [front ] and they said that they are using Bosch part # 12046.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Avoid universal type O2 sensors...they're garbage!


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

BOSCH web:
http://www.boschautoparts.com/RB.NA....=NoModifyGuest
===================================================
11027 Oxygen Sensor - ''Univ'' Type Before Catalyst Check / Replace Interval: 50,000 Miles 
12046 Oxygen Sensor - "OE" Type Before Catalyst Check / Replace Interval: 50,000 Miles


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Sorry;this is the real Bosch WEB;

http://www.boschautoparts.com/RB.NA.../VehiclePartFinder/&NRCACHEHINT=NoModifyGuest


----------

